# ACB FINALS: FC Barcelona vs Adecco Estudiantes



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

3-2









Estudiantes won 84-97 at Vitoria and reached the finals. It'll be their first finals.. 
Barcelona is the favorite but both teams can win, specially if Estudiantes keeps playing like they've played during all the playoffs, not only with toughness but also shooting well (Nikola Loncar has been decisive)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

FC Barcelona 79 (Bodiroga 18 pts 5 asts Navarro 21 pts)
Adecco Estudiantes 78 (Loncar 18 pts F.Reyes 19 pts 11 rbs)

FC Barcelona 80 (Bodiroga 27 pts Ilievski 15 pts Dueñas 6 blocks)
Adecco Estudiantes 74 (Jimenez 11 pts 10 rbs Iturbe 9 pts)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Adecco Estudiantes 82 (Loncar 23 pts F.Reyes 21 pts 6 rbs)
FC Barcelona 72 (Navarro 16 pts Bodiroga 12 pts)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Ohoh ... Estudiantes rulez ... 2-2 :grinning:


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

Oh, poor Barcelona... no Euroleague, no ACB...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Adecco Estudiantes 85 (Loncar 17 pts Iturbe 12 pts and 15.280 crazy guys shouting at the Barça players  )
FC Barcelona 68 (Bodiroga 15 pts Fuçka 10 pts 8 rbs)

Though I'm a Barça fan, it's great for Spanish basketball that Estudiantes could win the ACB. The sports newspapers (just football newspapers) are against basketball because 'its full of foreign players, everything is too expensive, nobody attends the games and the same teams win it all'
Estudiantes is all different from it.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

It would be great for Estudiantes to win but why this year why against Barca it just isn't fair.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Today is the big game!!!!!!!
:yes: 

who will win????


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Today is the big game!!!!!!!
> 
> who will win????


I hope Estudiantes will win. Never liked Barca, except the years Saras played for them. Also Estudiantes is big underdog, so why not them? 

But it will be hard. Home court advantage probably means something, but on the other hand Estudiantes managed to knock out Tau on road in 5th game too, so...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Estudiantes 3-2


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

FC Barcelona 69

Rodrigo de la Fuente 17 points 3 rebounds in 27 minutes
Dejan Bodiroga 14 pts 9 rebounds 2 assists in 33 minutes
Roberto Dueñas 9 points 7 rebounds

Adecco Estudiantes 64

Felipe Reyes 13 points 12 rebounds 2 blocks in 30 minutes
Carlos Jimenez 12 points 8 rebounds in 33 minutes
Corey Brewer 9 points 3 assists in 26 minutes

MVP of the Finals: Dejan Bodiroga
Mailman of the League (an award to the best passer sponsored by the postal service): Dejan Bodiroga

and....

ACB 03-04 Champions: Futbol Club Barcelona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

A few things

-Navarro got injured in the 1st quarter and played injured with problems even for walking.
-De la Fuente appeared in the right time... 17 points and a triple in the clutch...
-It was Nacho Rodriguez's last game with Barça, and he hadn't played a single minute in all the series, then in a timeout in the end of the game the fans showed a big banner thanking Nacho for his 6 years in Barcelona, and Pesic called Rodriguez for playing.
-Another Rodriguez, Sergio, had his first moment of exposure to the country when he played the last minute of the game. Estudiantes' PGs were fouled out and this NBA prospect came and scored a great basket, but it was too late for Estudiantes...


----------

